# Knicks Showcasing Jeffries



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Why has Jared Jeffries been moved into the starting lineup recently? According to the New York Daily News, the Knicks want to trade him and they hope he plays well enough to improve his value.
> Jeffries is making $6.46 million this season and $6.88 million in 2010-11.


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

They've been hoping that since they signed him...


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> They've been hoping that since they signed him...


Lol another gem by Thomas.

Actually he has been playing like he is SUPPOSE to be the past week or two. Maybe we can dump him yet. Mike Breen is sure doing his part in selling Jefferies lmfao.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Possible Nate Robinson/Jared Jeffries trades

Golden State for Raja Bell and Speedy Claxton
Los Angeles Lakers for Adam Morrison and Derek Fisher plus scrubs in exchange for trade exceptions
Oklahoma City Thunder along with Marcus Landry for Mike Wilks, kevin Ollie, Shaun Livingston and Etan Thomas
A plethora of scenarios with Utah
Washington for Mike James and Randy Foye
Sacramento for Kenny Thomas, Ime Udoka, and Sean May


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Last I heard, the Wizards were very interested in his services. They are not playing Nick Young and I personally think pretty highly of his skillset. How about Jared Jefferies, Nate Robinson and/or Wilson Chandler for Nick Young, Mike James (James being rumored to be on the block) and/or DeShawn Stevenson (contract buy-out to return for Wiz for a cheaper price)?


----------

